
Dune Official Trailer - 0-_-0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9xhJrPXop4
======
incog_nit0
Noticed that Paul Atreides says 'There's a crusade coming' in the trailer. In
the book they specifically use the word 'jihad' repeatedly and the book draws
from a variety of influences in the Middle East. I hope they haven't toned
things down too much for a modern audience. Part of what made the book so
special was its vocabulary.

~~~
pauladunesauce
I can’t completely blame the writers. Since Dune was written, a few things
such as 9/11 have happened. Radical Islamic terrorism was nowhere near what it
ultimately became after the book for dune was released in 1965.

Prior to 9/11, I think the majority of the public probably had a very
different association with the word “jihad.” It pretty much conjures the image
of crazy bearded Muslims in Afghanistan strapping bombs to themselves and
blowing things up.

That image simply does not describe precisely what happens in the book. I
think the word “jihad” also creates a jarring interruption and a distraction
also.

“What the hell, why is this white guy talking about jihad?” It feels like a
non sequiter and a distraction. Do white people jihad things? What???

The media will jump on it and start calling this a racist tv show which
perpetuates stereotypes. It’s also cultural appropriation by modern standards,
which are crazy.

HBO has had a HUGE blowback to Game Of Thrones on this topic in a dozen ways.
I think the blowback was so bad they changed their entire programming to be
more diverse and inclusive (Watchmen, Lovecraft Etc). George Martin has been
constantly pestered with questions from concerned audiences about white
saviors and other such things.

Long story short, the term jihad is an unwelcome distraction, too loaded,
opens HBO to criticism they don’t want and it doesn’t accurately describe
precisely what happens in the book.

I think crusade is correct and doesn’t create this interruption.

~~~
PeterStuer
Try mentioning "crusade" in an online game when playing with Turks.

~~~
spery
Why would they get offended by it?

~~~
PeterStuer
From "Why Muslims See the Crusades So Differently from Christians" [1]

Are jihad and crusade related?

PC: There is a family resemblance because they share roots in monotheism,
where God is a jealous God. And both Crusades and Jihad offered martyrdom to
those who die. But while they look alike, they have some important
differences. Crusades were directed at the liberation of sacred land
considered rightfully Christian, whereas Jihad was about rescuing souls.

SM: I personally don’t find any structural difference between the two. Jihad
has an Islamic concept: religiously sanctioned aggression. The Crusades were
precisely that.

What was the impact of the Crusades in the Muslim world?

SM: The legacy of the Crusades in the Muslim world is that a lot of Muslims
think of where they are today in terms of Western encroachment. For some, the
Crusades are seen not just as a medieval threat, but as a present one—a
perpetual Western attempt to undermine Islam. It could be physical colonialism
or cultural colonialism.

[1] [https://www.history.com/news/why-muslims-see-the-crusades-
so...](https://www.history.com/news/why-muslims-see-the-crusades-so-
differently-from-christians)

------
dugditches
Not really digging it.

Really liked Lynch's, even though it's a bit off in a few aspects(weirding way
changes, trying to 1:1 a book:movie, etc). But just the amount of passion and
effort that went into it(costumes, practical effects, sets, etc). How strange
and unique everything was and looked.

This really just feels like a SciFi paintjob on a modern SuperHero movie. Kind
of sterile.

Also not really feeling the StillSuit's looking like motorcycle and airsoft
gear slapped together. Versus the old rubber looking ones in the original.

~~~
petermcneeley
It is the dialog. There is not one drop of Dune in it.

~~~
orange3xchicken
I'm not sure I agree. They have taken some liberties with the dialogue, but
many of the quotes in the trailer are near-direct from the novel. Anyways this
seems like something that would be hard to tell from what little the trailer
offered in terms of talking.

Just from the trailer, this seems like it will at least be more faithful to
the source than the Lynch version.

------
metroholografix
All the Villeneuve movies that I've seen, whilst technically impressive, lack
something fundamental and come across as sterile.

In Tarkovskian terms, they have no soul.

This looks to be more of the same.

~~~
bmitc
Have you seen any of his movies prior to Arrival and Sicario?

 _Incendies_ , _Enemy_ , and _Prisoners_ are all quite emotional in distinct
ways. Although, I personally feel _Arrival_ was definitely emotional in its
own way.

~~~
zeruch
Enemy is seriously underrated, and was better than I anticipated given the
source material (Saramago books are deeply eccentric).

------
Dowwie
The Dune subreddit community (/r/dune) organized a discord server featuring
two reading clubs that will begin book 1 very soon. One club is for first
timers and the other for those who are re-reading and potentially spoiling in
discussion. There's something unusual about this and thought it was worth
sharing here. People are very passionate about the Dune stories and are
desperate for a remake worthy of the book. I hope that the film can meet
expectations.

------
dusted
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcZPZGq3Zy8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcZPZGq3Zy8)

1984 version looks better, even in the side-by-side trailer. I'll just watch
that one again.

~~~
hbosch
The designer David Rudnick has a term he uses for this aesthetic of modern
sci-fi: "future without art"[0]. The hazy, dark, washed out palettes being
used the portray the concept of "dystopian future" are truly underwhelming and
I think he term makes sense -- why must ALL modern sci-fi movies just be
mixtures of shiny plastic and grime? It makes me appreciate Luc Besson so much
more.

0\.
[https://twitter.com/David_Rudnick/status/1249834809138053121](https://twitter.com/David_Rudnick/status/1249834809138053121)

------
peter303
Chalamet's Paul seems to lack the unshakeable self-confidence of McLaughlin's
Paul from the few seconds I saw in the trailer. Paul should not wince during
gob-jabber. Nor should he grimace in pain or fear in battle.

~~~
mustntmumble
In the book it described Paul feeling almost unbearable pain, almost to the
point where he was pushed too far, but the Priestess turned off the gom-jabbar
just in time. Wincing was the last of Pauls problems at that moment... Paul
was not a cold robotic person - he was subject to great emotions all the way
through the book.

Also:
[https://i.ytimg.com/vi/QrCfivcQe48/hqdefault.jpg](https://i.ytimg.com/vi/QrCfivcQe48/hqdefault.jpg)

~~~
otachack
Just a note: the gom jabbar is the poisonous needle while the box was the pain
component of the humanity test.

------
willcipriano
I've always felt you can't do Dune in a single movie, the world is just too
big. I'd say it has to be a minimum of two or three parts to really tell the
story.

~~~
nutshell89
This film will cover the first half of the first book in the saga.

~~~
willcipriano
ahh great, that will improve things I think. The first movie attempt just felt
so rushed and skipped over so many details.

------
0-_-0
I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings
total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and
through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its
path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.

------
credit_guy
The trailer ends with "Only in Theaters". What does this mean? Did Warner Bros
decide to wait it out until theaters open again, or this was just an oversight
?

~~~
shishy
Moves are coming out in Theatres, not sure if people are going... I think
Tenet came out recently

~~~
saberdancer
I'm in EU, I watched Tenet in theatre. It's a nice experience, lot of room,
very few people, you can order everything online. They even reserve an empty
seat on each side of your tickets to help with social distancing.

------
Mobius01
One aspect of the original novel: Frank Herbert is rather terse on his
descriptions of the environment, world and universe, leaving a lot for the
reader to imagine. He excels at world building without being prescriptive, I
think it’s a strength in the novel and allows for a certain timelessness.

Lynch’s film production design was pulled out of nowhere and it isn’t any more
accurate than Villeneuve’s. It just has a more direct relation between the
subject - a future space feudal society - which most people correlate with
pomp and elaborate visual motifs.

In fact, if you consider the only visual work based on Dune that Herbert
himself endorsed, it recalls the the newer film more than the baroque
aesthetics of the former - the work of John Schoenherr for an illustrated
edition of the novel: [http://ski-ffy.blogspot.com/2010/08/illustrated-
dune.html](http://ski-ffy.blogspot.com/2010/08/illustrated-dune.html)

------
gautamcgoel
The sandworms look amazing. I really like how they have these wispy "tusks" in
their mouths instead of teeth.

------
stevekemp
The 1984 trailer, for comparison:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwPTIEWTYEI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwPTIEWTYEI)

------
TinkersW
Looks promising, hope covid19 doesn't kill any chance of the 2nd half of the
book being filmed :/

------
Havoc
That seems promising. Couple of odd bits, but to be expected I guess.

------
ilaksh
For some reason I don't remember Dune being about a massive war.

~~~
mprev
The first novel is the build up to a massive war.

~~~
fjfaase
And Herbert skips over all the details of that massive war. You go from one
chapter describing the start of the war to the next chapter of Alia standing
before Baron when most of the action has taken place. Anyway, that is at the
end of the novel, which will not be included in this movie. So, I guess the
clips shown are from the arrival on Arrakis and the battle that took place
during the night to overthrow the Artreidies, which in the book is described
as a relatively short battle and also not in much detail.

~~~
otachack
Right, and it makes sense given the perspectives the reader gets around those
events.

------
blackrock
To be honest, the premise of the story is pretty retarded.

Control of the galaxy is determined by intergalactic space travel, and to do
that, you need “The Spice”, which is the shit from these giant sand worms,
that are tamed by the locals of that planet.

Then, to add further suspension of disbelief, you have a guild of these space
folding specialists that uses the power of their brains to conjure up the
space warp travel, because apparently a computer system couldn’t handle the
complexity of the physics of space travel. The whole premise falls apart, and
dwells in nonsense.

I can’t imagine what is so good about this story, except that it is some space
soap opera from a lost generation trying to make its mark.

~~~
sreekotay
You're misremembering (or didn't follow far enough to get?) a few things.

The spice prolongs life, in a way they are unable to replicate or otherwise
export __production __of. Production of the Spice also is devastating to the
ecology of Arrakis (nee Dune). The natives haven 't tamed the worms - but do
co-exist with them. The Houses exploit both however, and the planet itself.

The guild navigators value is NOT they can perform computations machines
cannot - it's NOT a complexity problem. Some spoilers so I will be oblique,
but their ability is tied directly to what the Bene Gesserit are trying to
breed. And to what Paul is/his abilities are. It's inherently an
"organic"/meat-puppet power - as it is implied it's tied to forebears and
progeny...

And finally, as noted, there is a deeply held proscription against "thinking
machines" due to an... event. This actually isn't HUGELY relevant, but allows
Herbert to eschew futorology in favor of his allegory.

The story's GREAT :) (especially up to and including Book 4, which completes a
full arc.)

